# How do I find a donor in London?



## Alley (Aug 13, 2006)

Can anyone advise me on how to begin searching for a donor - other than the threads on here (I am trying that on the egg share thread)

Do people advertise?  If so where?

Any advice welcome, I just don't know where to begin. 

Alley

ps I have seen that website, I am not about it at all. Looks like a dating agency


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Alley

the website www.conceptiondirect.com is legal and quite good, it has a list a women who want to donate from all over the country. I got a donor from there straight away- and I know 2 other ladies who have too. So it has to be worth a look!
Other than that you can contact Pip at the national gamate donation trust she will support you doing an advertising campaign and help with posters and even a press release,(you have to e-mail them) you also have to start thinking of all the places you could put up posters or a ad card. Doctors surgerys, playgroups, local paper? leaflets? You basically have to try everything you can think of to make contact with a lovely lady who may donate to you.
Good luck

Karen xx


----------



## Alley (Aug 13, 2006)

Karen, that is great to hear. Will take another look. And thank you for the other suggestions.


----------

